# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  A është Islami i dëmshëm për Shqipërinë?

## Zarathustra.

Per aq kohe sa Islami eshte prezent ne trojet tona, ne do jemi gjithmone llumi i Europes, njerez pa civilizim, te pazhvilluar, dhe te fundit ne cdo gje ashtu sic kemi qene 500 vitet e fundit. Ne gjithmone do bejme zgjidhjet e gabuara per veten tone, ashtu si dikur qe zgjodhem komunizmin me ekstrem ne Europe, dhe me pas krijuam shtetin me rrumpalle ne kontinent. Mbajeni mend kete. Te gjitha keto tragjedi historike jane pasoje e mendesise islamo-evgjito-orientale. Islami do na ktheje ne njerez te pabese dhe injorante, qe do ti kthehen perendimit kundra nje dite, duke shkaterruar cdo aleance strategjike per veten tone.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Per aq kohe sa Islami eshte prezent ne trojet tona, ne do jemi gjithmone llumi i Europes, njerez pa civilizim, te pazhvilluar, dhe te fundit ne cdo gje ashtu sic kemi qene 500 vitet e fundit. Ne gjithmone do bejme zgjidhjet e gabuara per veten tone, ashtu si dikur qe zgjodhem komunizmin me ekstrem ne Europe, dhe me pas krijuam shtetin me rrumpalle ne kontinent. Mbajeni mend kete. Te gjitha keto tragjedi historike jane pasoje e mendesise islamo-evgjito-orientale. Islami do na ktheje ne njerez te pabese dhe injorante, qe do ti kthehen perendimit kundra nje dite, duke shkaterruar cdo aleance strategjike per veten tone.


Me vjen keq kur lexoj postime te tilla te cilat nuk kane asnje te vertete ne mbrendi.
Sot , ti i pergezon te gjitha keto aritje shkencore fale punes dhe devotshmerise qe kane dhene islamiket.
Kjo fe ndoshta sot kalon neper nje kohe krize por nuk dmth se njerezit jane te pabese dhe injoranta, te pakten kur folim per bese , kjo nuk u mungone muslimaneve, kjo u mungon kristijaneve, sa i perket injorances, deri diku eshte e vertete se muslimanet jane injoranta , por kjo nuk eshte pasoje e fese te cilen e besojne ata, eshte pasoj e nivelit te edukimit qe kane keto vende te cilat mund te shpejgohen ne 100 menyra dhe shpjegimi me i mire i kesaj gjendje eshte roberimi i tyre nga fuqite peremendimore ( kolinializimi me nje fjale ) qe ka zgjatur atje me shum se 300 vite.
Nga ana tjeter nese nuk e ke ditur po te tregoj une se Rilindja dhe Renesanca ne Europe nuk kishin per te lindur fare sikur te mos ishte influenca e madhe e fese islame ne ate kohe.
Sot njerezimi do ishte akoma ne kohen e metaleve sikur kurre mos ishte zhviluar shkenca ne shoqerine islame.
Baza e matematikes eshte Algjebra. Pa matematik sot nuk do te kishe vetura, aeroplane , telefona celular etj etj.
Andaj kurr flet dicka ben mire ti masish fjalet, te shikojsh se cfar je duke thene dhe sa kane kuptim ato qe thua ti.

Me respekt Gostivari_Usa

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Me vjen keq kur lexoj postime te tilla te cilat nuk kane asnje te vertete ne mbrendi.
> Sot , ti i pergezon te gjitha keto aritje shkencore fale punes dhe devotshmerise qe kane dhene islamiket.
> Kjo fe ndoshta sot kalon neper nje kohe krize por nuk dmth se njerezit jane te pabese dhe injoranta, te pakten kur folim per bese , kjo nuk u mungone muslimaneve, kjo u mungon kristijaneve, sa i perket injorances, deri diku eshte e vertete se muslimanet jane injoranta , por kjo nuk eshte pasoje e fese te cilen e besojne ata, eshte pasoj e nivelit te edukimit qe kane keto vende te cilat mund te shpejgohen ne 100 menyra dhe shpjegimi me i mire i kesaj gjendje eshte roberimi i tyre nga fuqite peremendimore ( kolinializimi me nje fjale ) qe ka zgjatur atje me shum se 300 vite.
> Nga ana tjeter nese nuk e ke ditur po te tregoj une se Rilindja dhe Renesanca ne Europe nuk kishin per te lindur fare sikur te mos ishte influenca e madhe e fese islame ne ate kohe.
> Sot njerezimi do ishte akoma ne kohen e metaleve sikur kurre mos ishte zhviluar shkenca ne shoqerine islame.
> Baza e matematikes eshte Algjebra. Pa matematik sot nuk do te kishe vetura, aeroplane , telefona celular etj etj.
> Andaj kurr flet dicka ben mire ti masish fjalet, te shikojsh se cfar je duke thene dhe sa kane kuptim ato qe thua ti.
> 
> Me respekt Gostivari_Usa



Bota islame nuk ka qene nen roberi, perkundrazi ka roberuar. Perandoria Turke ka kontrolluar gjithe boten islame deri ne Shek e 20, dhe islami atje aplikohej me zell. Prape kjo bote ishte zhytur ne injorance. Kombet arabe pane pak zhvillim vetem kur u administruan nga Europianet, sepse ishin shume te eger dhe barbare per te vetqeverisur veten. 

Islamistet i kane dhene shkences shume minimalisht, dhe shume pak krahasuar me kombet e tjere. Shumica e shkencetareve islamiste ishin ne fakt Perse dhe jo Arabe, pra vinin nga nje qyteterim i lashte dhe shume here me i hershem dhe i civilizuar se ai arabo-magjyp. Ata fene e kishin islame, por tradita e dijes qe trasheguan nuk ishte e tille. 500 vjet perandoria me e madhe ne bote, Turqia dhe kombet islame qe qeveriste nuk njihen per asgje, asnje arritje ne asnje fushe.

 Europianet nuk kane pasur nevoje per arabet ne asnje fushe, sigurisht dija e ardhur nga arabia ka ndihmuar, por 90% e dijes eshte Europiane, madje shkenca dhe dija ka filluar te ekplorohet ne Europe mijera vjet perpara islamit, qe me greqine dhe Romen. Bazat e matematikes, ndoshta i hodhen arabet, por ti nuk e njeh matematiken, se po ta njihje do shikoje sa i vogel dhe minimal eshte kontributi i islamit ne te. Pastaj fakti qe i Algjebren e zbuluan arabet nuk do te thote se Europianet nuk do ta zbulonin dot. 

Sapo iken arabet nga Europa, kjo e fundit perjetoi Rilindjen. Europa perjetoi Rilindjen kur zhduku dyndjet barbare islame. Spanja u kthye ne djepin e rilindjes kur u de-islamizua dhe zhduku rrenjeseisht cdo mbeturine te islamit. Sapo iken islamistet nga Spanja kjo e fundit zbuloi ameriken. 

Islamistet jane injorante sepse promovojne nje shoqeri te mbyllur, te ndrydhur, me zakone dhe rregulla mesjetare. Asgje nuk ka evoluar ne boten islame, cdo gje behet si ne mesjete. Islamistet e urrejne te rene, modernen, emancipimin, e bashke me te edhe dijen. 

Por islami te ben edhe shume te pabese. Arabet njihen si njerez hajdute e matrapaze, qe ta fusin thiken mbas shpine. Madje kete e gjen edhe ne perrallat arabe, ku me te famshmet jane ato me HAJDUTE, "hajduit i bagdadit", "Ali Baba me 40 Hajdute" etj. Me tej kete natyre sjellje e gjen sot edhe ne boten moderne. Shume nga grupet terroriste me te eger ne bote kane qene miq te perendimit dikur, dhe  i shikon sot sesi kerkojne te te vrasin fshehurazi, mbas shpine si hijena. Edhe ata shqiptaret e islamizuar ne NY, qe kerkuan te vrasin amerikan pikerisht atje ku amerika i priti si miq ne dite te keqe. Ky nuk ka qene kurre zakoni i shqiptarit. Por eshte bere zakon i shqiptarit te islamizuar.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Bota islame nuk ka qene nen roberi, perkundrazi ka roberuar. Perandoria Turke ka kontrolluar gjithe boten islame deri ne Shek e 20, dhe islami atje aplikohej me zell. Prape kjo bote ishte zhytur ne injorance. Kombet arabe pane pak zhvillim vetem kur u administruan nga Europianet, sepse ishin shume te eger dhe barbare per te vetqeverisur veten. 
> 
> Islamistet i kane dhene shkences shume minimalisht, dhe shume pak krahasuar me kombet e tjere. Shumica e shkencetareve islamiste ishin ne fakt Perse dhe jo Arabe, pra vinin nga nje qyteterim i lashte dhe shume here me i hershem dhe i civilizuar se ai arabo-magjyp. Ata fene e kishin islame, por tradita e dijes qe trasheguan nuk ishte e tille. 500 vjet perandoria me e madhe ne bote, Turqia dhe kombet islame qe qeveriste nuk njihen per asgje, asnje arritje ne asnje fushe.
> 
>  Europianet nuk kane pasur nevoje per arabet ne asnje fushe, sigurisht dija e ardhur nga arabia ka ndihmuar, por 90% e dijes eshte Europiane, madje shkenca dhe dija ka filluar te ekplorohet ne Europe mijera vjet perpara islamit, qe me greqine dhe Romen. Bazat e matematikes, ndoshta i hodhen arabet, por ti nuk e njeh matematiken, se po ta njihje do shikoje sa i vogel dhe minimal eshte kontributi i islamit ne te. Pastaj fakti qe i Algjebren e zbuluan arabet nuk do te thote se Europianet nuk do ta zbulonin dot. 
> 
> Sapo iken arabet nga Europa, kjo e fundit perjetoi Rilindjen. Europa perjetoi Rilindjen kur zhduku dyndjet barbare islame. Spanja u kthye ne djepin e rilindjes kur u de-islamizua dhe zhduku rrenjeseisht cdo mbeturine te islamit. Sapo iken islamistet nga Spanja kjo e fundit zbuloi ameriken. 
> 
> Islamistet jane injorante sepse promovojne nje shoqeri te mbyllur, te ndrydhur, me zakone dhe rregulla mesjetare. Asgje nuk ka evoluar ne boten islame, cdo gje behet si ne mesjete. Islamistet e urrejne te rene, modernen, emancipimin, e bashke me te edhe dijen. 
> ...


A je ne metro se cfar je duke folur?!! Lexoje pak veten tende dhe me trego sinqerisht a te duket vetja ne metro ose jo?!!
Une te kuptoj qe ti i ke inat muslimanet, pastaj askush nuk te detyron ti qe ti duash muslimanet, por te pakten kur te folish per dicka mos fol duke u bazuar ne emocione, dmth do fol qef per "x" person se e kam inat!!!
Mendoj pjesa me e bukur e debatit eshte sinqeriteti , realiteti dhe respekti. 
Ti thua qe bota islame nuk paska qene nen roberi !!!
A ke degju per Algjerin ?!! Cila gjuhe eshte zyrtare ne kete shtet?!! Po per Marokon ke degjuar, perseri po te pyes cila eshte gjuhe zurtare ne kete shetet?!!
Me siguri je duke thene dy shtete, po nuk jane dy sepse ne kete grup shtetesh ben pjese edhe Tunisia.
Paramendo ti ne Egjipt , fliten tre gjuhe ajo arabe, angleze dhe frengjishtja.
Pra, parashtrohet pyetja keta njerez nga qefi i dine keto gjuhe ose ...?!!
Meri si shembull shqipetaret, ne Shqiperi i numeron me gishta njerezit qe folin gjuhet sllavike, ne kosove e maqedoni i numeron me gishta ato qe nuk dine ta folin kete gjuhe!!!
I njejti popull, ne shqiperi shqiptaret nuk dine ta folin sllavishten ndersa ne maqedoni e kosove dine !!! 
Si mendon ti keta shqiptaret e maqedonis dhe kosoves nga qefi e mesuan kete gjuhe ?!!!
Andaj duke e buzaur ne faktet e lartpermendura dhe nga te dhenat historike , nuk mund te mohohet fakti qe vedet arabe kane qene nder okupimin e forcave europiane.
Ne fakt sa i perket kontributit te shkences islame , ma merr mendja do ishte me mire qe per kete ceshtje te flasin expertat e jo une e ti.
Ne vijim te sjelli disa citate qe i gjen ne wikipedia :
*Some scholars such as Abdus Salam[8] and George Saliba[9] have referred to medieval Islamic science as a Muslim scientific revolution,[10][11] an expression with which scholars such as Donald Routledge Hill and Ahmad Y Hassan express the view that Islam was the driving force behind the Muslim achievements,[12] and which should not be confused with the early modern Scientific Revolution which lead to the emergence of modern science.[13][14*
*According to the majority of the historians al-Haytham was the pioneer of the modern scientific method. With his book he changed the meaning of the term optics and established experiments as the norm of proof in the field. His investigations are based not on abstract theories, but on experimental evidences and his experiments were systematic and repeatable."[23]
Ibn al-Haytham, a pioneer of modern optics,[29] used the scientific method to obtain the results in his Book of Optics. In particular, he combined observations, experiments and rational arguments to show that his modern intromission theory of vision, where rays of light are emitted from objects rather than from the eyes, is scientifically correct, and that the ancient emission theory of vision supported by Ptolemy and Euclid (where the eyes emit rays of light), and the ancient intromission theory supported by Aristotle (where objects emit physical particles to the eyes), were both wrong.[30] It is known that Roger Bacon was familiar with Ibn al-Haytham's work.
*
*Influence on European science
Further information: Latin translations of the 12th century 
Contributing to the growth of European science was the major search by European scholars for new learning which they could only find among Muslims, especially in Islamic Spain and Sicily. These scholars translated new scientific and philosophical texts from Arabic into Latin.

In astronomy, the works of Egyptian/Greek astronomer Ptolemy, particularly the Almagest, and the Indian work of Brahmagupta, were significantly refined over the years by Muslim astronomers. The astronomical tables of Al-Khwarizmi and of Maslamah Ibn Ahmad al-Majriti served as important sources of information for Latinized European thinkers rediscovering the works of astronomy, where extensive interest in astrology was discouraged

Chemistry
Alchemy (Islam)

Jabir ibn Hayyan (Geber) was a polymath who is considered a pioneer of chemistry and perfumery.The 9th century chemist, Geber (Jabir ibn Hayyan), is considered a pioneer of chemistry,[94][95][77] for introducing an early experimental method for chemistry, as well as the alembic, still, retort, pure distillation, liquefaction, crystallisation, purification, oxidisation, evaporation, and filtration.[77]

Earth sciences
Further information: Islamic geography and Muslim agricultural sciences 

Abū Rayhān al-Bīrūnī was a universal genius who is considered a pioneer in Indology, anthropology, geodesy and geology.Muslim scientists made a number of contributions to the Earth sciences. Alkindus was the first to introduce experimentation into the Earth sciences.[25] Biruni is considered a pioneer of geodesy for his important contributions to the field,[101][102] along with his significant contributions to geography and geology.

*
Pra mos ri e ti sjell te gjitha, per me shum mund te lexojsh ne wikipedia( Njoftim!!! Wikipedia nuk eshte faqe muslimane qe mund ta akuzojsh per propagande).

Sa i perket spanjes, sot e kesaj dite nese shkon ne spanje shikon kontributin qe kane lene atje shkollaret musliman para 1000 viteve, ndertesat e ndryshme etj etj.

Sa i perket atyre shqiptareve te New Yorkut, ata kane ra pre e nje sekti ( jo feje - nje sekt nuk barazohet me gjithe fene) te quajtur wahabi i cili finansohet nga Arabia Saudite ( qeveria e te ciles eshte kukull qe merr urdhera nga Vatikani dhe Amerika ) , pra nuk e kane fajin ata shqiptaret , po mesuesit e tyre.

Besoj se nese nuk kuptove me kaq nuk ke per te kuptuar kurre.
Shnet, 
gostivari_usa

----------


## Zarathustra.

> A je ne metro se cfar je duke folur?!! Lexoje pak veten tende dhe me trego sinqerisht a te duket vetja ne metro ose jo?!!
> Une te kuptoj qe ti i ke inat muslimanet, pastaj askush nuk te detyron ti qe ti duash muslimanet, por te pakten kur te folish per dicka mos fol duke u bazuar ne emocione, dmth do fol qef per "x" person se e kam inat!!!
> Mendoj pjesa me e bukur e debatit eshte sinqeriteti , realiteti dhe respekti. 
> Ti thua qe bota islame nuk paska qene nen roberi !!!
> A ke degju per Algjerin ?!! Cila gjuhe eshte zyrtare ne kete shtet?!! Po per Marokon ke degjuar, perseri po te pyes cila eshte gjuhe zurtare ne kete shetet?!!
> Me siguri je duke thene dy shtete, po nuk jane dy sepse ne kete grup shtetesh ben pjese edhe Tunisia.
> Paramendo ti ne Egjipt , fliten tre gjuhe ajo arabe, angleze dhe frengjishtja.
> Pra, parashtrohet pyetja keta njerez nga qefi i dine keto gjuhe ose ...?!!
> Meri si shembull shqipetaret, ne Shqiperi i numeron me gishta njerezit qe folin gjuhet sllavike, ne kosove e maqedoni i numeron me gishta ato qe nuk dine ta folin kete gjuhe!!!
> ...




Alegjeria ra nen pushtimin Francez ne 1830, deri nga vitet 1950 pra 120 vjet. Krahasuar kjo me Spanjen rreth 400-500 vjet nen pushtimin arab, apo edhe vendet kristiane Ballkanike civilizimi i te cileve eshte shume here me i perparuar se ai arabo-islamik. Perpara kesaj kohe Algjeria ishin nen pushtimin Turk qe u kishte dhene autonomi te plote.  

Tunizia po ashtu, ra nen protektoratin Francez ne 1881, pra shume vone. Perpara saj ishte Turqia qe i kishte dhene bejlereve Tuniziane pavaresi te plote. Ku ishte Tunizia dhe civilizimi i ketij kombi perpara 1881??? 

Egjypti ka qene nen pushtetin arabo-islamik per 600 vjet deri ne 1200, me pas nen pushtetin Turk deri ne shek e 19. Ishte totalisht ne erresire e injorance. Njerez te eger pa asnjelloj civilizimi. Hovin e zhvillimit Egjypti e mori pas pushtimin Francez te Napolonit, qysh prej andej Egjypti filloi te merrte formen e nje shteti modern.

Gjithashtu mjafton ti hedhim nje sy Libanit, protektorat Francez qe eshte nje nga zonat me te zhvilluara ne lindjen e mesme. Por gjysma e libanezeve jane kristiane, dhe kjo kulture i lejoi atyre ta shfrytezojne prezencen Franceze. 

Te gjithe kombet arabe, ne gadishullin arabik, nuk kane njohur pushtime nga Europianet deri ne shek e 19-20, pra shume vone. Ata kane qene nen pushtimin turk qe u kishte dhene atyre pavaresi te plota. Por civilizimet e tyre ishin mesjetare.

Zonat islamike qe jane ne Afriken veriore sot jane kombet myslimane me te perparuar dhe civilizuar edhe pse nuk jane me te pasur nga natyra se ato te Arabise. Pikerisht fal influences perendimore. Por shiko kombet ne arabi, Jemenin, Arabine Saudite, Jordai, Siria etj, edhe pse te pasur me nafte jane xhahile dhe injorante 7 lekure. Keto jane kombe ku akoma dominon rendi fisnor, dhe mendesia klanore. Injoranca dhe anafalbetizmi eshte nga me te lartet ne bote.  

Europianet kane pasur shkence, art e dije 1000 vjet perpara arabeve, qe me Arkimedin, Pitagoren, Eskilit, etj etj. Kontributi arab ne shkence eshte minimal, per  statusin e tyre si pushtues shekullore te botes. Kush shkencetar arab mund te krahasohet me Newtonin, DaVincin, Kopernikun, etj etj. Shkencetaret islamike ishin kryesisht Perse si Geberi dhe jo arabe. Islami eshte kulture arabe, dhe Perset ishin komb me kulture te lashte, shume me te lashte se arabet injorante. Ishte pikerisht tradita perse e kultures qe nxorri shkencetare dhe jo islami.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Alegjeria ra nen pushtimin Francez ne 1830, deri nga vitet 1950 pra 120 vjet. Krahasuar kjo me Spanjen rreth 400-500 vjet nen pushtimin arab, apo edhe vendet kristiane Ballkanike civilizimi i te cileve eshte shume here me i perparuar se ai arabo-islamik. Perpara kesaj kohe Algjeria ishin nen pushtimin Turk qe u kishte dhene autonomi te plote.  
> 
> Tunizia po ashtu, ra nen protektoratin Francez ne 1881, pra shume vone. Perpara saj ishte Turqia qe i kishte dhene bejlereve Tuniziane pavaresi te plote. Ku ishte Tunizia dhe civilizimi i ketij kombi perpara 1881??? 
> 
> Egjypti ka qene nen pushtetin arabo-islamik per 600 vjet deri ne 1200, me pas nen pushtetin Turk deri ne shek e 19. Ishte totalisht ne erresire e injorance. Njerez te eger pa asnjelloj civilizimi. Hovin e zhvillimit Egjypti e mori pas pushtimin Francez te Napolonit, qysh prej andej Egjypti filloi te merrte formen e nje shteti modern.
> 
> Gjithashtu mjafton ti hedhim nje sy Libanit, protektorat Francez qe eshte nje nga zonat me te zhvilluara ne lindjen e mesme. Por gjysma e libanezeve jane kristiane, dhe kjo kulture i lejoi atyre ta shfrytezojne prezencen Franceze. 
> 
> Te gjithe kombet arabe, ne gadishullin arabik, nuk kane njohur pushtime nga Europianet deri ne shek e 19-20, pra shume vone. Ata kane qene nen pushtimin turk qe u kishte dhene atyre pavaresi te plota. Por civilizimet e tyre ishin mesjetare.
> ...


Ti flet per komb ose per fe ?!! Ti njehere shan muslimanet , e pastaj kur permendet nje dijetar musliman , e quan ate pers!!! Po ai persi cfar feje ka pasur?!!
Ore nese folim per kontributin ne shkence te muslimaneve , dhe Astek , ose Inka te kishte qene dhe te ishte musliman nuk mund te thuajsh "hey kjo nuk i takon fese islame sepse ky eshte astek"!!! Ti e ke veshtire te kuptojsh se islami nuk eshte fe e arabeve, eshte fe e gjithe botes, dhe kjo fe botes i ka dhene shum me shum se cdo fe tjeter!!!
Shko lexo pak wikipedia , do te shikojsh se toerite e Kopernikut, Njutonit , Galileut etj etj jane bazuar ne studimet e islamikeve.
Ti ke rene pre e nje dezinformate reale te nje politike shoviniste, cnjerezore te cilet per realizimin e interesave te tyre nuk kursejne as jete njerezore.
Para 500 viteve shkrimtare dhe dijetar te medhej europian kane thene se reziku me i madh ne paqe i krishterimin eshte islami.
Ti a je duke kuptuar se krejt kjo qe ndodh sot eshte skenar i perpiluar nga njerez te ndryshem qe kane vetem nje qellim qe fene islame ta paraqesin sa me te keqe.
Arsyet e kesaj politike jane shum te qarta per ate qe mendon dhe sa per informate arsyeja kryesore eshte perhapja e fese islame me nje shpejtesi me te madhe se 640% ne krahasim psh me perhapjen e krishterimit qe eshte vetem 46%.
Predikimet statistikore tregojne qe feja islame do te kaloj ne numer fene kristijane rreth vitit 2030, pra pas 20 viteve prej sodit do te ket me shum musliman ne bote se sa kristijan.

Me Respket Gostivari_usa

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Ti flet per komb ose per fe ?!! Ti njehere shan muslimanet , e pastaj kur permendet nje dijetar musliman , e quan ate pers!!! Po ai persi cfar feje ka pasur?!!
> Ore nese folim per kontributin ne shkence te muslimaneve , dhe Astek , ose Inka te kishte qene dhe te ishte musliman nuk mund te thuajsh "hey kjo nuk i takon fese islame sepse ky eshte astek"!!! Ti e ke veshtire te kuptojsh se islami nuk eshte fe e arabeve, eshte fe e gjithe botes, dhe kjo fe botes i ka dhene shum me shum se cdo fe tjeter!!!
> Shko lexo pak wikipedia , do te shikojsh se toerite e Kopernikut, Njutonit , Galileut etj etj jane bazuar ne studimet e islamikeve.
> Ti ke rene pre e nje dezinformate reale te nje politike shoviniste, cnjerezore te cilet per realizimin e interesave te tyre nuk kursejne as jete njerezore.
> Para 500 viteve shkrimtare dhe dijetar te medhej europian kane thene se reziku me i madh ne paqe i krishterimin eshte islami.
> Ti a je duke kuptuar se krejt kjo qe ndodh sot eshte skenar i perpiluar nga njerez te ndryshem qe kane vetem nje qellim qe fene islame ta paraqesin sa me te keqe.
> Arsyet e kesaj politike jane shum te qarta per ate qe mendon dhe sa per informate arsyeja kryesore eshte perhapja e fese islame me nje shpejtesi me te madhe se 640% ne krahasim psh me perhapjen e krishterimit qe eshte vetem 46%.
> Predikimet statistikore tregojne qe feja islame do te kaloj ne numer fene kristijane rreth vitit 2030, pra pas 20 viteve prej sodit do te ket me shum musliman ne bote se sa kristijan.
> 
> Me Respket Gostivari_usa



Islami eshte vetem kultura e arabeve, asgje me shume. Eshte nje kulture rregullat e se ciles rregullojne jeten ne shkretetire, dhe arabet e myslimanet ne pergjithesi jane popuj po aq te thate e te varfer sa shkretetira. Ne shkretetire nuk pihet alkol se ben shume vape, dhe derri nuk haet se ka dhjam qe nuk shkon ne ate vape, veshja e arabeve eshte pershtatje e kohes ne shkretetire, zakoni i tyre per tu lare 5 here ne dite i pershtatet po ketyre kushteve. Islami detyrohet te praktikohet ne arabisht edhe per kombe qe nuk flasin arabisht, dhe imponon kulturen islame edhe per kombe qe nuk kane asnje lidhje me te, si psh ne shqiptaret qe jemi malesore dhe kemi traditat dhe zakonet tona, e jo ato te magjypt te arabise. Pra islami eshte vetem kulture e nje kombi, madje e nje kombi matrapazesh e hajdutesh te qelbur sic jane arabet. 

Jane i vetmi popull qe nuk njeh asnje lloj sporti, qe nuk njeh artin, pikturen, skulpturen, muziken. Kalimi i kohes tek myslimanet behet duke dredhur tespiet, dhe duke pire hashish, pra nje jete parazite, nga e cila edhe ne vuajme sot. 

Perset vertet u islamizuan por perset ne ate kohe kishin akoma ndikimin e kultures se tyre te lashte dhe vibrante. Shiko me vemendje sesi shkencetaret islamike jane te shek te 7, 8 apo 9 AD pra vetem pak kohe pas daljes se islamit dhe perhapjes se tij. Me konsolidimin e islamit ne mendjen dhe jeten e ketyre kombeve dija dhe shkenca u zhduk, per te mos ardhur me kurre. 

Me tej shiko shqiptaret sesi u shyten ne erresire gjate 500 vjet islamizimit te tyre, u kthyen ne mercenare pa komb e pa atdhe, pa identitet e pa kulture. Nder shqiptare, Heroi kombetar eshte Kristian, shkrimi i pare shqip eshte lutje e krishtere, abetarja e pare shqipe u be nga nje i krishtere, Rilindasit ishin 90% te krishtere, shkolla shqipe e pare ishte e krishtere, etj etj. Kurse pjesa myslimane shqiptare nuk dha asnje kontribut ne kulturen shqiptare deri sa dolen Frashellinjte edhe keta te arsimuar ne shkolla laike apo te krishtera dhe te ndikuar nga fenomene te botes se krishtere sic ishte revolucioni Francez.

----------


## Albo

> Per aq kohe sa Islami eshte prezent ne trojet tona, ne do jemi gjithmone llumi i Europes, njerez pa civilizim, te pazhvilluar, dhe te fundit ne cdo gje ashtu sic kemi qene 500 vitet e fundit.


Në ato 500 vjetët që ti zë në gojë, disa prej vezirëve më të mëdhenj të perandorisë otomane ishin shqiptarë me origjinë. Shqiptarët e islamizuar të thyenin kokën me para e me pushtet. Kosova dhe kosovarët ishin të përkëdhelurit e Sulltan Avdyl Hamidit dhe ata camët që sot hiqen si "viktima" bënin ligjin në oborrin e sulltanit dhe në ministrinë e jashtme. Jo vetëm kaq, por në ato 500 vjet ishin ata shqiptarët myslimanë "arnavudët" që mbanin nën kontroll cifligje dhe toka të cilat i pununon shqiptarët orthodhoksë dhe popujt fqinjë që ishin popuj të shtypur dhe pa të drejta.

Nëse argumenti yt është "civilizimi", historia të mëson që shqiptarët bën emër e pasuri nën qytetërimin osmanlli jo vetëm në Shqipëri por në të katër anët e Perandorisë. 




> Ne gjithmone do bejme zgjidhjet e gabuara per veten tone, ashtu si dikur qe zgjodhem komunizmin me ekstrem ne Europe, dhe me pas krijuam shtetin me rrumpalle ne kontinent.


Shqiptarët nuk e "zgjodhën" komunizmin, pasi komunizmi është një sistem totalitar që të imponohet me dhunë e me forcë. Shqiptarët zgjodhën që të rrëzojnë komunizmin dhe  të ndërtojnë një shoqëri të hapur, të lirë e demokratike. Shqipëria shtet rumpallë? Një shtet që ka $2600/frymë të ardhura nuk mund të quhet një shtet rumpallë. 




> Te gjitha keto tragjedi historike jane pasoje e mendesise islamo-evgjito-orientale. Islami do na ktheje ne njerez te pabese dhe injorante, qe do ti kthehen perendimit kundra nje dite, duke shkaterruar cdo aleance strategjike per veten tone.


Më e bukura me tipa si ty që bëjnë "krahasim e kontrast kulturash" është se mentaliteti që ti manifeston është më i rrezikshëm se sa mentaliteti i atyre që denoncon. Ti me pak fjalë thua: "Hiqni dorë nga feja islame dhe pushtoni "kulturën perëndimore"!" Problemi që ti nuk arrin ta kuptosh është i dyfishtë:

*- Shqiptarët janë një popull kameleon!*

Të njëjtën parrullë që ti ngre sot, ngrinin edhe disa shqiptarë të islamizuar në kohën e Gjergj Kastriotit. Shembulli më i mirë, Ballaban Pasha, kamandati i ushtrisë turke, një shqiptar që në krye të ushtrisë turke lufton popullin e tij, vëllezërit e tij në emër të sulltanit, kundër forcave të Gjergj Kastriotit. Ballaban Pasha u dërgonte njerëz që tu frynin në vesh trimave shqiptarë që luftonin në krah të Skënderbeut: "Sulltani ju vesh me flori dhe me pushtet, kurse Gjergj Kastrioti ju shpie drejt varrit të sigurt! Ja më shihni mua!" Për nder të Ballaban Pashës, myslimanët e Shqipërisë së Mesme i këndojnë edhe një këngë edhe sot e kësaj dite. Qytetërimi i kohës ishte ai otoman që shkëlqente më fort se cdo qytetërim perëndimor.

Pra mjafton që të ndërrojmë lëkurën me stinën, dhe do të jemi në gjendje ti përshtatemi cdo ambienti si ai kameleoni. Parapardje pagane, pardje te krishtere, dje myslimane, sot shekulariste, neser dreqi me brire. Nuk kemi një ngjyrën tonë si popull, na duhet të veshim ngjyrën e ambientit në të cilën jetojmë. Kjo ngjyra e ambientit dhe kohës përbën edhe "identitetin shqiptar".

*- Shqiptarët janë miq të fatit e jo të virtytit!*

Gjithë rezistenca e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe bashkëkohasve të tij ndaj pushtuesve turq ishte e ngritur mbi "ruajtjen e fesë dhe traditës së të parëve të tyre". Gjergj Kastrioti kish njohur fenë e traditën e krishterë në fëmijëri, u dërgua peng nga i ati tek sulltani në moshën 18 vjecare ku u shkollua si mysliman në shërbim të Sulltanit. Sulltani duke parë trimërinë dhe aftësitë e tij i dha tituj, ndere, pasuri të madhe, toka, e vuri edhe në krye të ushtrisë së tij. Shumëkush të gjitha këto sot mund ti quajë "një fat i madh" apo një "zemërgjerësi" e Sulltanit.

Të gjitha këto Gjergj Kastrioti i flaku tej, pra "i ra fatit me shkelm" do të thosh po ai dikushi. Por ai jo vetëm që iku nga oborri dhe kontrolli i Sulltanit, ai pati edhe guximin e budallait, do të thosh dikush tjetër, që ti shpallte luftë ushtrisë perandorike më të frikshme të botës dhe kohës në të cilën ai jetonte. Përse e bënte të gjithë këtë? Sigurisht që nuk e bënte për para dhe pushtet, pasi Sulltani i kish ofruar 100fish më shumë se sa i ofronte Arbëria. E bënte "për të mbrojtur virtytin" nga kthetrat e fatit. Ndryshimi midis virtytit dhe fatit është se virtyti është hyjnor, fati është njerëzor; virtyti është i pacmueshëm, fati e ka një cmim; virtyti nuk vdes kurrë, fati ndryshon me kohën. Pra Gjergj Kastrioti zgjodhi të vdesi në mbrojtje të virtytit shqiptar përballë kërcënimit të fatit osman.

Gjergj  Kastrioti e dinte se sa nga buronte identiteti i tij si njeri i lirë, si njeri me traditë arbërore, e kush ishin të parët e tij, se përse vdekja ishte një cmim i vogël për të paguar për mbrojtjen deri në martirizim të traditës së të parëve dhe mundësinë e trashëgimisë të kësaj tradite tek brezat që do të vinin.

A është Zarathustra një Gjergj Kastriot?

Zarathustra nuk është një Gjergj Kastriot pasi Zarathustra as nuk njeh dhe as nuk vlerëson sa duhet virtytin e Gjergj Kastriotit. Dhe kjo bën që Zarathustra ta shikojë problemin qorrazi dhe ngushtasi: identiteti osman përballë identitetit evropian. Si njëri, si tjetri, janë të huaj për shqiptarët dhe këto ide vetëm sa vazhdojnë ciklin e gabimeve historike të cilave ti u frikohesh. Dhe nëse nuk e di, Gjergj Kastrioti nuk luftoi vetëm Lindjen, luftoi edhe Perëndimin, për hir të virtytit shqiptar.

Albo

----------


## mesia4ever

> Në ato 500 vjetët që ti zë në gojë, disa prej vezirëve më të mëdhenj të perandorisë otomane ishin shqiptarë me origjinë. Shqiptarët e islamizuar të thyenin kokën me para e me pushtet. Kosova dhe kosovarët ishin të përkëdhelurit e Sulltan Avdyl Hamidit dhe ata camët që sot hiqen si "viktima" bënin ligjin në oborrin e sulltanit dhe në ministrinë e jashtme. Jo vetëm kaq, por në ato 500 vjet ishin ata shqiptarët myslimanë "arnavudët" që mbanin nën kontroll cifligje dhe toka të cilat i pununon shqiptarët orthodhoksë dhe popujt fqinjë që ishin popuj të shtypur dhe pa të drejta.
> 
> Nëse argumenti yt është "civilizimi", historia të mëson që shqiptarët bën emër e pasuri nën qytetërimin osmanlli jo vetëm në Shqipëri por në të katër anët e Perandorisë.


Albo rruges se xhihadit je duke shkuar, vetem vazhdo komplimente nga ana ime. Cfare pushteti? Te vrasesh popullin tend pushtet ty te duket. Te besh xhihad e ta terrorizosh tere Evropen deri ne Vjene per ty na qenka pushtet, e kete e kemi paguar shtrenjte ne si popull, por nuk jane me rendesi se sa toka humbem per shkak te kesaj, por per ty qenka me rendesi se nje shqiptar i islamizuar qenka bere pasanik dhe paska pasur pushtet. Ku jane ato pasuri sipas teje? Humbem tere tokat tona e mos te ishin Rilindasit (te paret rilindase ishin ortodokse) edhe kete vend do ta kishim humbur, por per ty nuk qenka me rendesi kjo, kryesorja per ty eshte qe nje shqiptar i islamizuar paska marre pushtet?! Cfare perfituam nga islami ne si popull, asgje, perveq perrallave pagane te arabeve dhe te turqve islamike. Edhe njehere te pyes, *KU ESHTE AJO PASURI*?




> *- Shqiptarët janë një popull kameleon!*
> 
> Të njëjtën parrullë që ti ngre sot, ngrinin edhe disa shqiptarë të islamizuar në kohën e Gjergj Kastriotit. Shembulli më i mirë, Ballaban Pasha, kamandati i ushtrisë turke, një shqiptar që në krye të ushtrisë turke lufton popullin e tij, vëllezërit e tij në emër të sulltanit, kundër forcave të Gjergj Kastriotit. Ballaban Pasha u dërgonte njerëz që tu frynin në vesh trimave shqiptarë që luftonin në krah të Skënderbeut: "Sulltani ju vesh me flori dhe me pushtet, kurse Gjergj Kastrioti ju shpie drejt varrit të sigurt! Ja më shihni mua!" Për nder të Ballaban Pashës, myslimanët e Shqipërisë së Mesme i këndojnë edhe një këngë edhe sot e kësaj dite. Qytetërimi i kohës ishte ai otoman që shkëlqente më fort se cdo qytetërim perëndimor.
> 
> Pra mjafton që të ndërrojmë lëkurën me stinën, dhe do të jemi në gjendje ti përshtatemi cdo ambienti si ai kameleoni. Parapardje pagane, pardje te krishtere, dje myslimane, sot shekulariste, neser dreqi me brire. Nuk kemi një ngjyrën tonë si popull, na duhet të veshim ngjyrën e ambientit në të cilën jetojmë. Kjo ngjyra e ambientit dhe kohës përbën edhe "identitetin shqiptar".


Nuk eshte me rendesi nje kenge, me rendesi eshte qe ne histori shqiptaret e mesojne se Pashe Ballabani ka qene tradhtar, sepse nje njeri qe ngritet kunder atdheut te vet quhet tradhtar. Ti ke shqiptar qe i kushtojne kenge edhe Bin Ladenit, a ju duket ty mire kjo? Per cfare qyteterimi je duke folur per hater te Zotit, 'qyteterim' i bazuar ne plackitje, vjedhje, sulm ndaj kombeve te pavarura, kjo per ty kjo na qenka qyteterim. Ku eshte kalifati sot, pa placka dhe pa xhihad nuk ka kalifat. Pa xhihad nuk ka hyrija. Hajde te bejme xhihad dhe t'i luftojme qafirat dhe ta hedhim veten ne ere, apo edhe te presim kokat e qafirave e Allahu ka me na dhone hyrija me bollek. Dhe krejt kjo nuk ka si te quhet ndryshe pos CMENDURI. Edhe une nuk pajtohem me shume gjera qe i thote Zarathustra, nganjehere nuk me pelqen menyra sesi i thote, por une e di vetem nje gje, islami eshte mallkimi pagan mbi boten, se pari mbi myslimanet, pastaj mbi mua, mbi ty, mbi te gjithe boten sepse te gjithe jemi te prekur direkt dhe indirekt nga ky kult. A ta ofroj nje teme ne forum ku tregohet 'sesa te mira i solli islami atyre shqiptareve te pafat gjate mesjetes'? E kam te gatshme vetem premtome se nuk do ta fshish.

Pershendetje dhe ia kalo mire

----------


## Vista

> Per aq kohe sa Islami eshte prezent ne trojet tona, ne do jemi gjithmone llumi i Europes, njerez pa civilizim, te pazhvilluar, dhe te fundit ne cdo gje ashtu sic kemi qene 500 vitet e fundit. Ne gjithmone do bejme zgjidhjet e gabuara per veten tone, ashtu si dikur qe zgjodhem komunizmin me ekstrem ne Europe, dhe me pas krijuam shtetin me rrumpalle ne kontinent. Mbajeni mend kete. Te gjitha keto tragjedi historike jane pasoje e mendesise islamo-evgjito-orientale. Islami do na ktheje ne njerez te pabese dhe injorante, qe do ti kthehen perendimit kundra nje dite, duke shkaterruar cdo aleance strategjike per veten tone.


Sigurisht se do brengosesha ,qe shqiptaret ta bejne nje shtet si *Dubai*..dhe do i akuzoja Muslimanet nga kjo e "Keqe"...se si keta te mjerë ma bene Dubain ne shtetin tim ,duke ma bere krejt token pjellore me Rrokaqjej...

Shume qesharak dukesh bre djal me kete absurd/temë/qesharake...

----------


## iliria e para

Qesharak je ti,kur mundohesh te terheqesh keso paralelesh. Iluzione fetare.
Dubai nuk u be ashtu nga feja, por nga nafta. Kurse Shqiperia mund te behet si Bangladeshi ose  Pakistani. E di qe Shqiperia nuk behet si keto, por me shanse te madhe ka kete te dyten se ate te paren. Shqiperia eshte Evrope dhe se kurre nuk do te lejonin nje gje te tille, por me gjitheate mentalitei mesjetar i nje pjese te popullit, ben qe Shqiperia te zhvillohet shume me ngadale se pjesa tjetr e kontinentit. Gjerat shkojne zvarre dhe e kaluara historike luan nje rrol te randesishem ketu.

----------


## gatusso

> Qesharak je ti,kur mundohesh te terheqesh keso paralelesh. Iluzione fetare.
> Dubai nuk u be ashtu nga feja, por nga nafta. Kurse Shqiperia mund te behet si Bangladeshi ose  Pakistani. E di qe Shqiperia nuk behet si keto, por me shanse te madhe ka kete te dyten se ate te paren. Shqiperia eshte Evrope dhe se kurre nuk do te lejonin nje gje te tille, por me gjitheate mentalitei mesjetar i nje pjese te popullit, ben qe Shqiperia te zhvillohet shume me ngadale se pjesa tjetr e kontinentit. Gjerat shkojne zvarre dhe e kaluara historike luan nje rrol te randesishem ketu.


E pse beheni kaq mendjengushte ,dhe mendon se feja eshte ajo qe stagnon nje popull te zhvillohet ekonomikisht...

 Me sa e di une qe feja perkundrazi e nxit njerzmin te perparoj dhe te zhvillohet ...

Tash qeshtja e dubait...nuk eshte e vertet se Dubai mbahet kryesisht nga Nafta...sipas nje zyrtari te Dubait...ekonomia e dubait ka interes me pak se 30% prej Naftes...duke aluduar se Turizmi eshte ai qe e mban Dubain...

me t*mira

----------


## land

A eshte islami i demshem per Shqiperine?ka qene dhe eshte,ne nuk jemi nje popull qe praktikojme fene,por vete fakti qe ka nje prezence islamike tek ne,nuk eshte i pelqyeshem,ne jemi pjese e kontinentit,dhe nuk na duhen kultura te erdhura nga Shkretetirat e lindjes,ne kemi kulturen tone teper te lashte.

----------


## gatusso

Te kemi te kjart edhe nje gje ,Se bota Arabe eshte ne Invazion Ekonimik momentalisht ,dhe e tere bota perendimore i ka kthyer syt dhe intereset ekonimike kah Lindja...

Sipas experteve ekonomik ,bota arabe parashifet te jetë nje superfuqi ekonomike,gjithmon duke u bazuar ne pasurin natyrore "Nafta"qe kan,dhe gati qdo shtet i lindjes ka dalje ne det,kjo e bene qeshtjen edhe me reale...

Te mos harrojm se po te mos ishte Banka Arabe ta financoj/donacion me 300.ooo.ooo milion euro apo dollar qeverin shqiptare ,ne projektin e madh te Atostrades Durres- Kukes ,Kishte me stagnu puna ...

te mos flasim sumbyllurazi dhe te jemi falenderues...dhe keshtu behemi popull perparimtar..

----------


## MaDaBeR

Per Shqiperine dhe gjith Shqiptaret nuk ka qene dhe nuk eshte i demshem as Islamizmi e as ndonje fe tjeter. Dhe kete Shqiptaret e kane treguar shume mire ne bashkjetesen midis feve te ndryshme pa konflikte. Madje, na kane zili te gjithe vendet e tjera per tolerancen fetare qe na karakterizon ne Shqiptareve. Dhe ketu po mar shkas te jap pergjigje dhe per nje teme tjeter ketu ne forum, pasi hyrja ime aty eshte ndaluar tashme. Me tolerancen fetare Shqiptaret kane treguar qe jane Shqiptare ne rradhe te pare, vellezer midis njeri-tjetrit, pastaj ne fene gjejne qetesine shpirterore.

Persa i perket prapambetjes se Shqiperise, eshte e dukshme dhe nuk mund ta mohoje askush se ketu ka patur ndikim paresor izolimi ne Komunizem e aspak perkatesia fetare. Nqs do te shkojme ne kohen e qeverisjes se Ahmet Zogut si Kryeminister, President edhe si Mbret, do te shikojme se forma e qeverisjes ne vendin tone ia kalonte shume vendeve te tjera persa i perket organizimit politik e qeveritar. Kur ne kishim nje qeverisje demokratike ne kete kohe, shume nga vendet e europes ishin monarki absolute. Besoj se e kuptoni termin "Monarki Absolute". Ne kohen e mbretit Zog, Shqiptaret leviznin kudo neper bote me nje pasaporte te thjeshte. Pra kemi dhe levizje te lire te njerezve. Dhe ne ate kohe shkalla e myslimanizmit ne Shqiperi ishte po kjo qe eshte sot, per te mos thene se ishte dhe me e larte. 

Pra, nga kjo rezymje e shkurter, del qe islamizmi nuk e ka penalizuar Shqiperine ne ndonje aspekt te veçante. Ajo qe ka demtuar Shqiperine ka qene sistemi totalitar, ashtu siç ka penalizuar dhe shume vende te tjera te lindjes. 




> Per aq kohe sa Islami eshte prezent ne trojet tona, ne do jemi gjithmone llumi i Europes


Doja tu beja nje kerkese moderatoreve perkates qe te hiqej kjo fjali nga postimi i pare ne kete teme, pasi eshte nje fjali qe nxit perçarjen fetare dhe nuk i sherben askujt. Ne nuk kemi qene, nuk jemi e as do te jemi llum i europes, ashtu siç pretendojne komshinjte tane. Ne jemi vendi me i lashte i europes, duke filluar qe nga pellazget e deri ne ditet e sotme. Dhe njehere po e them, qe perkatesia fetare nuk na ka penalizuar asnjehere dhe as qe do te na penalizoje. Dhe, do kerkoja nga juve mos te nxisni me te tilla perçarje, pasi jane keto qe mund te na penalizojne e jo perkatesia jone fetare. Ne nuk e perdorim fene per tu identifikuar si komb, ne e perdorim fene per te gjetur qetesine shpirterore tonen. Dhe, koha ka treguar qe ata vende qe kane perdorur fene per identitetin e tyre Kombetar, ata kombe jane penalizuar nga perkatesia e tyre fetare.

----------


## land

> Te mos harrojm se po te mos ishte Banka Arabe ta financoj/donacion me 300.ooo.ooo milion euro


nga numrat merr vesh ti!!!apo futja tja fusim,ca boni me jaho nuk lat gjo pa tepruar,me ato lek qe thu ti do ishte cdo Shqiptar nje bill gates

----------


## Diesel Industry

> Te kemi te kjart edhe nje gje ,Se bota Arabe eshte ne Invazion Ekonimik momentalisht ,dhe e tere bota perendimore i ka kthyer syt dhe intereset ekonimike kah Lindja...
> 
> Sipas experteve ekonomik ,bota arabe parashifet te jetë nje superfuqi ekonomike,gjithmon duke u bazuar ne pasurin natyrore "Nafta"qe kan,dhe gati qdo shtet i lindjes ka dalje ne det,kjo e bene qeshtjen edhe me reale...


More djale...nuk eshte nafta pasuria e vertet e nje populli por njerzit ,kultura qe ata kane.Nafta shekullin qe vjen ka rezik te mbaroje plotesisht nqs vazhdohet me kete ritem konsumi.Ca do bejne arabet atere ? Do kthehen ne puthadoras te perendimit se sdo kene as ca ti bejne leket....sdo kene te hane ne mes te shkretetires dhe leket sic i erdhen,ashtu do tju ikin se cdo produkt importohet, cdo e mire materiale importohet, cdo risi teknologjike duhet ta importojne se deri tani vete dine vetem te dredhin cigare....Perendimoret nuk jane budallenj jo..sic po ja u japin leket tani per naften,ashtu kane per ti zhvatur me vone  :shkelje syri: 
Jane nje popull i prapambetur dhe pa gusto qe leket qe kane sdine as si ti prishin.Dubai eshte nje nga vendet me te shemtuara nga ana arkitektonike mor cun! Kane bere vetem nje xhungel gratacelash....dhe ato te gjitha te ndertuara nga arkitekte perendimore se po te qe per arabet...aha!

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Per Shqiperine dhe gjith Shqiptaret nuk ka qene dhe nuk eshte i demshem as Islamizmi e as ndonje fe tjeter.


Vertet? Hidhi nje sy hartes se Shqiperise dhe me thuaj sa % e ortodokseve dhe katolikeve mbeten jashte kufijve te shtetit shqiptar dhe sa % e myslimaneve? Nqs te ka rene rasti te lexosh ndonjehere historine e Shqiperise, duhet ta dije tashme se shqiptaret ishin kombi i fundit ne Ballkan qe ndermori nje rilindje kombetare, pra qe formoi identitet kombetar dhe shtet, dhe kete e bene Rilindasit kristiane qe e mesuan kete prej kombeve te krishtere ne rajon. Shqiperia me renien e perandorise Osmane, ishte shteti me i vobekte ne Europe, fale kultures islame qe e alienizonte ate me cdo komb tjeter Europian.  Ne perfituam vetem nga mosqenia sllave, e cila na siguroi mbeshtetjen e AustroHungarise anti-Ruse.





> Persa i perket prapambetjes se Shqiperise, eshte e dukshme dhe nuk mund ta mohoje askush se ketu ka patur ndikim paresor izolimi ne Komunizem e aspak perkatesia fetare. Nqs do te shkojme ne kohen e qeverisjes se Ahmet Zogut si Kryeminister, President edhe si Mbret, do te shikojme se forma e qeverisjes ne vendin tone ia kalonte shume vendeve te tjera persa i perket organizimit politik e qeveritar. Kur ne kishim nje qeverisje demokratike ne kete kohe, shume nga vendet e europes ishin monarki absolute. Besoj se e kuptoni termin "Monarki Absolute". Ne kohen e mbretit Zog, Shqiptaret leviznin kudo neper bote me nje pasaporte te thjeshte. Pra kemi dhe levizje te lire te njerezve. Dhe ne ate kohe shkalla e myslimanizmit ne Shqiperi ishte po kjo qe eshte sot, per te mos thene se ishte dhe me e larte. 
> 
> Pra, nga kjo rezymje e shkurter, del qe islamizmi nuk e ka penalizuar Shqiperine ne ndonje aspekt te veçante. Ajo qe ka demtuar Shqiperine ka qene sistemi totalitar, ashtu siç ka penalizuar dhe shume vende te tjera te lindjes.


Ahmet Zogu se pari ndertoi nje shtet europian, pra nje shtet sipas modelit te shoqerive te krishtera. Ahmet Zogu u lidh fort me Italine e krishtere, u martua me nje te krishtere, dhe djalin e pagezoi si te krishtere. Ahmet Zogu e orientoi shqiperine totalisht drejt kultres se krishtere (perendimit), dhe goditi veset orientale te shoqerise shqiptare. 

Sistemi totalitar erdhi ne 1945, po perpara saj, perse Shqiperia ishte e fundit ne cdo fushe te jetes, aq sa quhej edhe "shrehje gjeografike" nga perendimoret. Shqiptaret ishin 99% analfabete, kur nuk ishin nen komunizem, aplikonin nje sistem jete mesjetar kur nuk ishin ne komunizem, shqiptaret ishin nje bashkesi fisesh dhe sektesh fetare e kulturore seicili ne hesap te vet kur nuk ishin nen komunizem, levizjet separatiste ne Shqiperi si Republika e Mirdites ndodhi pikerisht kur shqiptaret nuk ishin nen komunizem, shqiptaret nuk kishin shkolla, universitete, ushtri, etj kur nuk ishin nen komunizem. Pra ma shjego ti mua o gjeni, sesi u demtua entiteti dhe shtet-formimi shqiptar nga sistemi totalitar?

Por mbi te gjitha sistemi totalitar ishte ZGJIDHJA JONE. 50 vjet nuk eshte rregjistruar asnje proteste, asnje levizje anti-komuniste qe i kalonte 50 vete ne Shqiperi. Dhe statistikisht komunzimi persekutoi me shume te krishtere, si % sepse komunizmi si sistem ka qene me i papranueshem ne zonat e krishtera te Shqiperise. 
Sistemi totalitar zuri vend kaq fort dhe kaq dhunshem si askund tjeter ne Europe, fal kultures dhe mendesise sone islame (barbare qe e pranonte barbarizmin komunist), kaq te huaj nga stili perendimor e i krishtere i jetes, dhe nga mendesia e botekuptimi  i tyre. Komunzimi dhe islami jane dy teori qe kane ngjashmeri praktike. Islami predikon vellazeri mes besimtareve pa dallim, dhe kerkon njehesimin e kulturave te kombeve islamike, si dhe predikon zhdukjen e nacionalizmit si nocion nga te gjithe besimtaret.  Komunizmi na vellazeroi me sllavet per ca kohe, por edhe islami te ben ti thuash serbit "vella mysliman" nqs serbi do besonte ne islam.




> Ne nuk kemi qene, nuk jemi e as do te jemi llum i europes, ashtu siç pretendojne komshinjte tane. Ne jemi vendi me i lashte i europes, duke filluar qe nga pellazget e deri ne ditet e sotme. Dhe njehere po e them, qe perkatesia fetare nuk na ka penalizuar asnjehere dhe as qe do te na penalizoje. Dhe, do kerkoja nga juve mos te nxisni me te tilla perçarje, pasi jane keto qe mund te na penalizojne e jo perkatesia jone fetare. Ne nuk e perdorim fene per tu identifikuar si komb, ne e perdorim fene per te gjetur qetesine shpirterore tonen. Dhe, koha ka treguar qe ata vende qe kane perdorur fene per identitetin e tyre Kombetar, ata kombe jane penalizuar nga perkatesia e tyre fetare.



Ti duhet te marresh njehere rrugen per ne bote o trim, perpara se ti besh qejfin vetes me keto perralla. Me thuaj pra nje fushe qe Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret jane te parafundit? A e ke idene qe edhe malet e Gjirokastres mbajne emra sllave, ashtu si 90% e krahinave dhe zonave shqiptare (emra sllave dhe greke), c'ka tregon qarte nje vdekje totale kulturore? 

A e ke idene qe ne Kosove shqiptaret nuk vertetojne dot autoktonine e tyre sepse zhduken cdo gjurme te kultures te te pareve te tyre te krishtere, dhe ia falen ate Serbit. E sot pretendojme ne se kishat serbe jane ne fakt Shqiptare? A e ke idene se e gjithe kultura shqiptare deri nga 1880 eshte 100% e krishtere dhe se nuk ka thuajse absolutisht asnje kontribut te myslimaneve shqiptare per ate komb?  A e ke idene qe shqiptaret ne diaspore shkojne falen neper kisha Greke, apo Italiane, apo Kroate apo neper xhami magjypesh sepse nuk kane nje bosht kulturor qe ti bashkoje e keshtu edhe ata te ndertojne objektet e tyre te kultit dhe ato shpirterore? A e ke idene se besimatert myslimane shqiptare nuk falen dot ne shqip, dhe kudo qe shkojne neper xhamia cdo gje eshte vetem arabisht, pra nje goditje e paster e kultures shqiptare? A e ke degjuar ndonjehere hoxhen ne Tirane tia mbaje kenges ne Shqip, apo dje ke ardhur nga Marsi ti?

----------


## iliria e para

> A e ke idene qe ne Kosove shqiptaret nuk vertetojne dot autoktonine e tyre sepse zhduken cdo gjurme te kultures te te pareve te tyre te krishtere, dhe ia falen ate Serbit.


 A ka njeri qe din te thone per ndonje leter ose dicka qe eshte shkruajtur gjate kohes se roberise 500 vjecare ne keto troje? Di per Bogdanin, Budin dhe Gjeçovin,qe per fat te keq ka edhe asi shqiptaresh qe duan ti bejne serb( per shkaqe fetrare) duke mos kuptuar se kjo shkon ne favor te serbit.

----------


## MaDaBeR

> Nqs te ka rene rasti te lexosh ndonjehere historine e Shqiperise, duhet ta dije tashme se shqiptaret ishin kombi i fundit ne Ballkan qe ndermori nje rilindje kombetare, pra qe formoi identitet kombetar dhe shtet, dhe kete e bene Rilindasit kristiane qe e mesuan kete prej kombeve te krishtere ne rajon.


Po te jap nje pergjgije te shpejte persa i perket vetem citimit qe kam bere sepse nuk kam shume kohe te hyj me detaje tani. Kur te vij me vone ose neser do te ta jap pergjigjen dhe per te tjerat.

Rilindasit, ose shumica e tyre, eshte vertetuar qe kane qene Masone e nuk i kane perkatur as fese katolike, as asaj myslimane e as ort'hodoksise. Duke filluar nga Ismail Qemali, Naum Vegjilharxhi, Faik Konica, vellezerit Frasheri e shume emra te tjere te njohur, per te cilet eshte vertetuar qe kane qene Masone, nga dokumentat qe jane shfaqur se fundmi nga ky urdher.

----------

